# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua ray 15, 20 dài 1,55m, dây cu roa 3m chu vi tầm 400

## ktshung

Như tiêu đề, bác nào có xin vui lòng inbox cho em, em cám ơn

----------

